# Cpt Code For Family Consultation



## Virginia (Jun 18, 2008)

What E/m Code Do We Use For A Family Consultation Between Physician And Family Member If Patient Is Not Present.


----------



## TammyFarris (Jun 18, 2008)

You could use 99499 Unlisted E&M service.  Medicare will not pay for this, and I don't think any other insurance company will either.  Either the family member pays for this out of their pocket or the physician does not charge for this service.


----------



## Tcarmany (Jul 29, 2009)

Has there been any update to this question?  The question was posted in 2007 and no new information was given in 2008.  It seems we would be able to bill for the physician's time.   

Thank you.


Trudy A. Carmany, CPC
Cardiac Consultants, PC
tcarmany@cardiacconsultants.net


----------



## pamtienter (Jul 29, 2009)

We billed an E/M based on time to non-Medicare payers since CPT says, "Physicians typically spend ___ minutes face-to-face with the patient and/or family." Medicare doesn't cover visits for a patient when there is no face-to-face with the patient.


----------

